# My sweet new teeny tiny babies!!!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Long story short, I ended up adopting a mouse that had been at my shelter for months. I named her Zooey, short for Zoolander, because she can't turn left. (She started circling to the right as a result of either an ear infection, neurological condition that is common in mice, or brain tumor. She's currently on baytril in hopes that it's just an ear infection!) Female mice are very social little creatures, so during my search for some companions to adopt for Zooey, I found a local girl with an accidental litter. We had been writing back and forth for a couple weeks and it was decided that I'd adopt two females once they were ready to leave their mom. The girl ended up asking me if my shelter could take the rest of the litter and the dad. We couldn't, so I decided that I'd personally foster and adopt them out. She brought them to me yesterday and they're TINY AND PRECIOUS!

Without further ado, here's my sweet Zooey pie!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are the female babies from my foster litter. The first two I am keeping, and when they're big enough not to escape from Zooey's cage, they'll move in with her. The broken marked fawn is Mugatu, the broken marked black is Katinka. The third and fourth girls will be adopted out as a pair.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are the little boys. They all need to be adopted out separately, as the majority of male mice will be very territorial and aggressive with one another once they reach maturity. Many will even fight to the death! I think I have homes for all four boys with various close friends of mine.

The first little guy, dubbed "Cow Mouse" for now, is the only one who's on a definite hold so far. He'll be going home as soon as his new people get his new home ready for him to move in!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

And here is the little fella who fathered this litter, Cornelius. He is being treated for a URI and he has a couple of lumps that need to be checked out. The girl didn't know his age. If I can't find some kind heart to keep Cornelius happy and spoiled for the rest of his days, he'll be staying with me - IN HIS OWN *VERY* SECURE CAGE, of course! No more little rendezvous for mister Cornelius!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! They are all so cute!! I love the names you have picked out for yours! :tongue:
Back in middle school I had a little grey mouse. She was the sweetest thing ever. So friendly. I'd always hold her when I watched TV or a movie and she'd just curl up in a winkle on my shirt and sleep.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

They're precious! I love mice, they are really lucky to have somebody like you to give them an awesome home (even if it is temporary for some). I'd imagine it's extremely difficult to adopt out mice and other rodents. Good luck finding them all forever homes! & the names are AWESOME lol.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL thanks, guys! The names just kind of came to me the night I named Zooey. It only made sense!

Mice are super sweet, I love them too! I'm not sure they're quite as social and lovey as my rats were, but they're still precious little critters. I took the babies out for playtimes today and they kept hopping into my hands and climbing up my arms <3 The girl who gave them to me said she had only handled them to cage them before dropping them off to me, so I'm pretty amazed at how quickly they're coming around!

I'm really hoping I can find them homes soon. I'm really loving having them, but I think it'll be easier to adopt out babies, plus its going to be expensive to upgrade their housing as they grow! If everybody who is thinking about adopting a male from me follows through, I'll only have to find somebody to adopt the pair of girls and figure out what to do with Cornelius. I'm on a couple of rodent forums, so I *think* I'll be able to place everybody fairly easily. Paws crossed!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

They look so sweet! I'm a former gerbil owner and may be getting a pair later on. I'm possibly looking into mice and rabbits as well.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

I like the black and white one omg so cute!


----------

